# Trading Options on the London Stock Exchange?



## Seneca60BC (12 March 2009)

Hi All

Is it possible to trade Options on the LSE?  And if so, is there a website out there that displays the Options Chains?

Cheers!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (14 March 2009)

Seneca60BC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it possible to trade Options on the LSE?  And if so, is there a website out there that displays the Options Chains?
> 
> Cheers!




http://www.euronext.com/landing/liffeLanding-12601-EN.html

There are index FTSE options and stuff all over europe like Fortis, ING etc
These are delayed prices


----------

